# German Classic Car Show Wigan NW.



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

*UPDATE*

OK an update for you all.

You have a choice of either going straight to the event or coming to a breakfast meet first the proceeds of which are also in aid of the North West Air Ambulance Appeal Charity.

If going directly to the show you need to be there no later than 10-45am. Registration for those coming on the stand is from 7-45am to 10-45am so please do not arrive any later than 10-45am at the event please as the public will be allowed in after that time. I am informed no vehicle movement will be allowed on site between 11am and 4pm for H&S reasons.

Re those wishing to come to the breakfast meet. There is will a short drive from the breakfast venue which is being held at the following venue:-

Aspull Village Hall,
Haigh Road,
Aspull,
Wigan,
WN2 1XH

Note* The breakfast meet at village hall is just 1 mile from the venue.

A full English breakfast along with toast, with tea/coffee/juice is provided for just £4.50p a head. 
However you MUST pre book in advance ASAP by contacting Trevor on 07947510659 I suggest you book you breakfast for between 9 and 9-30am. 
There will be a drive out/convoy following breakfast at 10.30am to Haigh Hall and the show for all cars.

I have already given the majority of the passes out but those who have yet to receive theirs need to come to the village hall to collect them from me if NOT having a breakfast. Those having a breakfast can of course collect their pass from me while there.

I expect to be at the village hall from 9am.

I have a couple of spare passes so if you know of anybody who may wish to attend then let me know ASAP. Remember I am seeking a donation of just £5 a car which will go to the North West Air Ambulance Appeal on the day.

There are a number trophies to be awarded on the day inc one for the 'Best Stand' (not sure what the others are yet probably best car etc etc) so lets put a good show on for them.

Also remember to make things easy to find I will update the first post of this thread with all relevant information as always.

Thank you and I look forward to seeing you all.

Les. NW area rep TTOC.

I am in negotiations with the organisers of the above and have requested a site for 15 cars (although I MAY be able to secure more depending on demand and space) The event is being held at the Hiagh Hall Country Park High Wigan on Sunday the 14th of August this year. All proceeds after expenses will go to the North West Air Ambulance Charity. I intend to levy a small fee of £5 per each car on the stand. I want to have a big a turn out as possible but I also need for those interested to get their names down ASAP. Please register your interest on this thread which I will update as each apply. I have attached a copy of the email I received today giving more details. So come on lets get this moving and show other clubs we can put on a mighty fine show. 

****If anybody knows and has contact with any German car clubs can you please get in touch with them and if they are interested in showing their cars I will give them the telephone number of Phil to contact.*** Thanks.*

"Dear Organiser

I am in the process of organising a German Classic Car Show on Sunday 14 August 2011 in the grounds of Haigh Hall Country Park - Wigan.

I would like to invite your club to have a plot to display members vehicles, each plot will be approximately 20m x 20m (size may vary on the plus side slightly) which will accommodate between 8-15 cars and a club gazebo/tent, however if interest was high we can allocate up to 2 plots per club.

The format of the day will consist of:

7:00am - 10:45am Registration
11:00am - 5:00pm Show Time
3:00pm - Awards*
4:00pm - First movement of vehicles
5:00pm - End of show

*Prizes will be awarded for Best In Class and Car of The Show, car of the show will be displayed from 3pm in the main central show area.

There will be appropriate associated trade stands invited and food & drink outlets.

It is a free to enter show for exhibitors but donations ( am looking to levy £5 per car, Les ) would be greatly appreciated as after all the overheads have been paid out all proceeds will be donated the North West Air Ambulance. The charity is very grateful of this gesture and has agreed to have the helicopter on site, it will be operational during the show so it may need to come and go at some point which I would imagine will add to the excitement of the day.

OK list of those wishing to attend as follows.

1/Les.
2/BigSyd.
3/Tony Rigby.
4/ IWEM.
5/ Burns.
6/ Imola.
7/ Matt B.
8/JONTYMO.
9/Marco34.
10/Grahamstt.
11/TTsline02.
12/Sonatina.
13/ garyttroadster.
14/ Shell.
15/John H.
16/Stevecollier 
17/Sutty.
18/Spen.
19/Dodge1311 
20/Flash.

*Just been in contact with the organisers. They will require names and car reg numbers so they can give you passes on the gate on the day (better then sending them all to me). You can send them to me via PM if you don't wish to have your reg on the open thread. Please can get them to me ASAP.*


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Stick me on the list please Sir Les!


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Les 
put me and Derek down for this please
sounds like a good day out


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

go on then


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Stick us down please Les

Jontymo


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Brill, nice venue. Please add me to the list Les, thanks.


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Add me to the list please Les


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Pop me down Les-ley!


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Les,

Put my name down please mate!

:wink: Mark


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi Les yep please put me down as lucky No 13

some poor sucker has to have that No but why me ?

Gary


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

garyttroadster said:


> Hi Les yep please put me down as lucky No 13
> 
> some poor sucker has to have that No but why me ?
> 
> Gary


Because you're a gobsh1te and possessed of a roller skate which you claim is a car! :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

burns said:


> garyttroadster said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Les yep please put me down as lucky No 13
> ...


Now now children play nice and lets keep this on topic. Gobshite he maybe Miss Burns but that's no reason to throw abuse :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Me me meeeee please


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi Les, can you put me down please and i will confirm once my rota has been finalised.
Steve


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

But Wigan smells of wee, the kinda wee smell after eating Sugar Puffs!

I would love to have gone but seems far from me, most of the good events are up north!


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Les, put me down for it.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

it's going to be great this les, Thanks for getting me on the list after our convo..

£5 a car sounds cheap as chips... compared to other shows.. and afterall it's charity !!

looks forward to it les.. TT PARADE !!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I could well be interested Les


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I could well be interested Les


I will put you down as provisional Andy.


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Just a small point but lets hope we're a good bus ride away from this helicopter that's going to be taking off and landing on a reg basis ... they can kick up some dust, stones and shite into the air ... Show and shine guys beware   
Sounds a bril day though.
:wink: Mark


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Sonatina said:


> Just a small point but lets hope we're a good bus ride away from this helicopter that's going to be taking off and landing on a reg basis ... they can kick up some dust, stones and shite into the air ... Show and shine guys beware
> Sounds a bril day though.
> :wink: Mark


Don't say that - poor Mark (Mk1) will have a fit!


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Awww I'll bring an old oily dust sheet for the lad t'throw over it ... should do the trick  :lol: 
 
Mark


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

burns said:


> Sonatina said:
> 
> 
> > Just a small point but lets hope we're a good bus ride away from this helicopter that's going to be taking off and landing on a reg basis ... they can kick up some dust, stones and shite into the air ... Show and shine guys beware
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Sounds like my Ken Dodd tickling stick (feather duster) will have to come out.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

burns said:


> garyttroadster said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Les yep please put me down as lucky No 13
> ...


 :lol: Crikey, who's twisted your pants!? :lol:

I'll take 13 Gary, I live at number 13. :wink:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > garyttroadster said:
> ...


The boy G knows I'm playing! He loves it! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Don't you hurt the ones you love the most.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> Don't you hurt the ones you love the most.. :lol:
> Steve


Steady on Stevie! I don't want Mrs TTRoadster after me! :lol:


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll have slice of this please Les


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Damn Burns those are cruel words. 

You turn your back on the forum for a day & get abuse like that ? [smiley=bigcry.gif]

If we are sinking to those levels I think Steve has hit the nail on the head for me, as in hurting the ones you love. [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Clearly you are agrieved that there is a Mrs & it ain't you  .

I suppose you are only human & naturally you will be attracted to me, I can't blame you for that, but that was harsh, with a capital H.

G


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] :lol:


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

On reflection, I think your just jealous cos u didn't get an invite to the wedding.

If you hadn't been so busy organising a roundhead rebellion you would have seen me & the wife at Westminster Abbey 3rd row from the back 4th & 5th seats in.

Wills & Kate (the Duke & Duchess of Cambridge to you) were double made up with the Cookworks Toaster we got them from Argos, kept the receipt just in case they wanted to take it back, but thankfully no need.

G


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

garyttroadster said:


> On reflection, I think your just jealous cos u didn't get an invite to the wedding.
> 
> If you hadn't been so busy organising a roundhead rebellion you would have seen me & the wife at Westminster Abbey 3rd row from the back 4th & 5th seats in.
> 
> ...


  GaryTTRoadster! You LIED to me! You told me you were working today, and that was why you couldn't come along on my roundhead rebellion! My trust in you is gone! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

I was working.

I work for Mi5 not MFI

I was tasked to keep an eye out for Gatecrashing, Angry, Sexually Frustrated, Mancunian Roundheads.

Thankfully, it was only a low life correction low level threat.

I hope i have restored your trust in me & please don't tell anyone i work for Mi5.

It will be our little secret, no one else on the forum will know.

Seriously, I hope you had a brill drive out & day.

I have got go now & spend some time with Mrs ( i have a large thumb print on my head).

I was working & am tommorrow as well, someone has to restore the economy & help get the national debt down.

Catch you later Burns, good banter

G :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

We now have 20 expressions of interest for the event. The orgainsers inform me that they will try to accommodate as many as possible so please if you have yet to register please do so as this promisses to be a great event and in the NW for a change


----------



## dodge1311 (Aug 3, 2010)

Can you put me down as provisional.we have a house for sale in wigan and if we still have it in August then we could make this.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Damn, looks like it would have been a good event to come look round but i'm on holiday


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just been in contact with the organisers. They will require names and car reg numbers so they can give you passes on the gate on the day (better then sending them all to me). You can send them to me via PM if you don't wish to have your reg on the open thread. Please can get them to me ASAP. I have also updated the first thread requesting this info. Thanks


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi Les

here's the details for lucky No 13

Name: Gary Loughran

Car Reg : G17RYL


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Les. Here's my details mate:-

Mark Houghton aka Sonatina
Car Reg: IUI 3326
:wink: 
Cheers, Mark


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Sent ya a PM Les, as i dont want peeps to see my personal details.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Alan Sutton aka Sutty

Reg CX06 GWN


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

sent a pm les matey.


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Graham Williams
A6 TTU


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

.


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Jonathan Moss
MA11 XVE


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Mark Sowerby

WK53 TZH

Thanks


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks to the 13 who have replied with their details so far just the usual suspects to reply :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Come on all those who have yet to send me your car reg and full name. There are a few of you still to give me your details for this. Cheers.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

name and shame them les !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I will pm them first Tony if that dont work I will do just that lol.


tony_rigby_uk said:


> name and shame them les !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

5 PMs sent, come on guys get your fingers out and send me your full names and car registration numbers ASAP or its name and shame :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Received the following email from Leisuretec the company organising the show yesterday.

"Morning Les

Many thanks for the info, things are progressing nicely now with the show, I will keep you up to speed with any news etc as it develops.

Thanks again to all your members.

Regards

Lorraine

Leisuretec (UK) Ltd"


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Anymore for this all welcome?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

While at the Bolton car show yesterday I bumped into Phil the guy organising this event. Phil informed me that they now had around 20 clubs showing and would be sending me details of stands and events etc soon. Phil also said he was organising a breakfast meet in Aspull where we can meet first and have a cheap breakfast before driving in convoy to the event. I will be providing more details of that when I have them. Keep on eye on this thread as I will update it as and when I have further information. In the meantime anybody else wishing to join us please let me know ASAP. £5 to come along and show your car and be on our stand with all proceeds going to the NW air ambulance charity.


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi Les & Co

eerrrr could be doubtful for the show Les I have paid my money already to Syd to give to you but an appearance in the TT is doubtful as today the TT has chucked a wobbly.

Every DSG owners nightmare mechatronic unit

The word bugger springs to mind

Just got in after having been out since 2.30pm left pipewerx in good spirits new H&R springs fitted car was going to get detailed soon ready for show & is now looking more the way I want it & am happy with then all sorts of stuff went wrong to painful to go into, 6 hours of limping home trying various stuff disconnecting battery then my dad shut the boot & locked me out of the car with battery disconnected, he nearly met his maker today a bit sooner than he planned.

I can still appear in my Lupo Gti he's quite showey & blingy would that be ok as he's German & i would like to attend??.

Hopefully might have car fixed by then but funds are low & mate who will be doing it is away on hols for a bit so will get fitted in when he can but TT has no gears what so ever.

Still got Lenney Lupo though & a sense of humour (just)

Regards

Gary [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes Gary as long as its German your OK however if you do decide to come in the Lupo let me know inc the reg as I will need it to provide for the organisers to let you in FOC mate. You can even come on the stand with it providing you put a large white sheet over it :wink: 


garyv6 said:


> Hi Les & Co
> 
> eerrrr could be doubtful for the show Les I have paid my money already to Syd to give to you but an appearance in the TT is doubtful as today the TT has chucked a wobbly.
> 
> ...


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks Les will keep you posted, be nice to think I can get my TT sorted but as was really looking forward to the show & having the car the way I want.

I won't need a large white sheet more of a small pillowcase, it's a Lupo :lol: (always keep your sense of humour in times of crisis)

Regards

G


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Les, afraid I'm not going to be able to make this now. They've cancelled my day off to police some bloody carnival.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

That's a shame Mark but thanks for letting me know. Enjoy the carnival 



Mark Davies said:


> Les, afraid I'm not going to be able to make this now. They've cancelled my day off to police some bloody carnival.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I now have 22 Passes and more details for this show which you will need to gain entry. There is a meet arranged just up the road more details in the next day or so. I will give out the passes to those going to that and the Awesome Summer Bash tomorrow. The rest I will make arrangements for soon so whats this space.


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

spaced ??

you been at the cake Les ?? :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

garyv6 said:


> spaced ??
> 
> you been at the cake Les ?? :lol:


Am spaced out mate after pushing ferkin trolleys all day in this heat. Am off to have a soak in the bath now then a nice cool beer.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Not long now... Looking forward to it !!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK an update for you all.

You have a choice of either going straight to the event or coming to a breakfast meet first the proceeds of which are also in aid of the North West Air Ambulance Appeal Charity.

If going directly to the show you need to be there *no later than 10-45am.* Registration for those coming on the stand is from 7-45am to 10-45am so please *do not arrive any later than 10-45am at the event *please as the public will be allowed in after that time. I am informed no vehicle movement will be allowed on site between 11am and 4pm for H&S reasons.

Re those wishing to come to the breakfast meet. There is will a short drive from the breakfast venue which is being held at the following venue:-

Aspull Village Hall,
Haigh Road,
Aspull,
Wigan,
WN2 1XH

Note* The breakfast meet at village hall is just 1 mile from the venue.

A full English breakfast along with toast, with tea/coffee/juice is provided for just £4.50p a head. 
However *you MUST pre book in advance ASAP by contacting Trevor on 07947510659 *I suggest you book you breakfast for between 9 and 9-30am. 
There will be a drive out/convoy following breakfast at 10.30am to Haigh Hall and the show for all cars.

I have already given the majority of the passes out but those who have yet to receive theirs need to come to the village hall to collect them from me if *NOT* having a breakfast. Those having a breakfast can of course collect their pass from me while there.

*I expect to be at the village hall from 9am. *

I have a couple of spare passes so if you know of anybody who may wish to attend then let me know ASAP. Remember I am seeking a donation of just £5 a car which will go to the North West Air Ambulance Appeal on the day.

There are a number trophies to be awarded on the day inc one for the 'Best Stand' (not sure what the others are yet probably best car etc etc) so lets put a good show on for them.

*Also remember to make things easy to find I will update the first post of this thread with all relevant information as always.*

Thank you and I look forward to seeing you all.

Les. NW area rep TTOC.


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

I'll deffo be there for the breakfast Les - just tried that number to book in but it hung up - will try again later.

:wink: Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Due to people having to drop out I now have 2 spare passes for this show. Anybody interested in joining us drop me a PM first come first served. Check out my first post on this thread for details. Thanks.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Last call for this. I still have 2 free passes for this show if anybody still wishes to join us. All welcome unless you are a looter in which case please join the Golf boys stand. :-*


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

will book brekky tonight - everyone having 9 am?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Matt B said:


> will book brekky tonight - everyone having 9 am?


We have Matt and a few others have but not sure who exactly.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Les did you manage to get a gazerd gazibr gazib :roll: tent


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> Les did you manage to get a gazerd gazibr gazib :roll: tent


Yeah Syd we got a gizzablow OK. :roll:


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Matt B said:


> will book brekky tonight - everyone having 9 am?


Matt I'll be there - bring the pipes


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Don't forget your £5 donations tomorrow guys, all for a very good cause. :wink: http://www.northwestairambulance.com/


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Les do you want me to bring that PTB with me or get it when I have a look at your backside


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> Les do you want me to bring that PTB with me or get it when I have a look at your backside


Yeah Syd bring it with you mate. as for my backside


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Grahamstt said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > will book brekky tonight - everyone having 9 am?
> ...


Pipes will be brought


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Tried that mobile for the breakfast but just getting that weird noise like its not a real number lol


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

I cant get through either 

Does that mean I wont get any brekky
[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just turn up as they weren't taking names when I booked but be prepared not to have brekkie as the guy is getting overwhelmed with requests I think


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Not having breakfast Les but will meet you at the village hall 10.15ish to convoy in


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just spoken to the organisers and don't worry about booking your breakfasts just turn up as early as possible as they will cater for all.


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Les I will rock up at the hall at about 9.45 a.m so can come in convoy as there is no way on Gods green earth I am missing the Sunday breakfast the wife sorts me out with

See you then

Gary


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

garyv6 said:


> Les I will rock up at the hall at about 9.45 a.m so can come in convoy as there is no way on Gods green earth I am missing the Sunday breakfast the wife sorts me out with
> 
> See you then
> 
> Gary


Hmmmm, perhaps Christina has room for two more...? Myself and your favourite purple-loving friend...?


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

burns said:


> garyv6 said:
> 
> 
> > Les I will rock up at the hall at about 9.45 a.m so can come in convoy as there is no way on Gods green earth I am missing the Sunday breakfast the wife sorts me out with
> ...


Yes yes, I am sure Christina wont mind


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Just asked Christina Sainsburys is shut & doesn't open until 10 a.m only enuff for me u can have toast cereal & a brew if u want

she makes a wicked brew tea & coffee is bang on

Just not enuff for a full english for you

that any good ?

G


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

garyv6 said:


> Just asked Christina Sainsburys is shut & doesn't open until 10 a.m only enuff for me u can have toast cereal & a brew if u want
> 
> she makes a wicked brew tea & coffe is bang on
> 
> ...


 :lol:

We will book in for next weekend then! Give her time to go shopping! :lol:


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

BTW mobiles have been on e mail on facebook on & not heard a jot from either of u 1st mention of food & u both swing into action ??

We dont do shopping we have it delivered Sainsburys is less than 1 mile from out house we havent got the time we get it delivered fecking boring chore shopping no thanks

You have seen my house I didn't see any sign on it saying youth hostel did you ?

off to spend some time with wife c u all 2morro

G


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

I m giving this a miss..... Sorry... Working on some new additions...


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

See you all there nice and 'early' ..... what time does the Village hall open btw  :roll: ... Mark, I'm packing 2 chairs in the boot mate in case the sun shows up ... 8) 
:wink: 
Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sonatina said:


> See you all there nice and 'early' ..... what time does the Village hall open btw  :roll: ... Mark, I'm packing 2 chairs in the boot mate in case the sun shows up ... 8)
> :wink:
> Mark


Well they did say from 7-30am it would be open.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

garyv6 said:


> BTW mobiles have been on e mail on facebook on & not heard a jot from either of u 1st mention of food & u both swing into action ??
> 
> We dont do shopping we have it delivered Sainsburys is less than 1 mile from out house we havent got the time we get it delivered fecking boring chore shopping no thanks
> 
> ...


Gary, you have more mobiles than a drug dealer! Seriously, when I texted you the other week I didn't know which to send to first! And some of us have spent the day buftying our TTs ready for tomorrow, not sitting inside surfing tinterweb!

As for the house, well no, it didn't say Youth Hostel on it, but the presence of that rollerskate outside did give the impression of a doss house! :lol:

Tell the Mrs we are happy to receive packed lunches, so if you could bring a couple with you tomorrow matey, that would be great. No tomatoes. Kthanksbye!


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Burns it's nearly midnight Saturday night when u r replying that's [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I know there is a lot of love for me & this is well masked by your favourite hobby of having a pop at me, in fact the love you have for me must be deep as your hate for me is strong.

I do worry about you & your anger issues, you need to work them out you should have gone up town midweek :wink:

Will text u l8r so u don't feel left out (keeps u on ur toes)

G


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Really good day at the first German Classic Car show.

Not surprisingly most prizes went to pre 1990 vehicles, except for Shell who scooped the sponsors prize.

Well done Shell, your car looked great today. Pity about the singing!

Will post the pics as soon as they are uploaded


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Great day, great show and great crowd today guys and girls. The weather could have been kinder early on but it turned out nice in the end. Shame we didn't win the best stand but there is always next year. which brings me nicely to the fact I have booked us for next years show which is being held on Sunday the 12th August 2012. I will do a snippet for AbsoluTTe so if you have any interesting or funny observations to tell me etc drop me a PM and I will see if I can include them. I will post a few pic's up later. Thank you all for attending and well done Shell for winning the Sponsors best car trophy (I think it was) Well done that girls your on a roll.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

What a great day  me and Linda really enjoyed the relaxed atmosphere and great company 8) and well done to shell for the trophy 8) 8) 
Looking forward to next year


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi all,
Yes what a great day - from the breakfast venue (cracking full English) to the format of the day and event location. Well done Les getting us all on this as a group and looking forward to next years event now which will no doubt be a bigger event. Great to see Shell picking up another award! I should have some photo's later on ...
:wink: 
Cheers, Mark
.... found a dead wasp in the boot when i got back! Can I get done for keeping a wasp in a locked car in that heat?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just some of my pic's.
All lined up and a bit of cleaning under way.








Stopped raining now.








2 rows of some might fine TTs.








The gazebo came in handy (thanks SuTTy) esp early on.








The winner of the sponsors trophy is......








A mighty proud Shell and so she should be.








Moi handing over the £105 collected from the NW TTOCers to the Air ambulance mascot.








Its it a tram? Is it a coach? nope its a VW rat camper.








An unfortunate accident as Miss Burns gets a splinter in her wheel. She claimed she never saw it when she ran over it :roll:


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Really enjoyed today, shame about the showers but hey ho!

Another trophy for Shell and well deserved (think you'll need a cabinet for that new house of yours!)

As said thanks again to Les for organising another event for the NW crew, teeing up the pre event breakfast and sorting us a great pitch - I have a feeling this will be an annual event in the NW Calender!

Finally congrats to Les for scooping the raffle prize!

Here's some pics from me,


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Great pics  It was a great day. I enjoyed much more than Awesome due to the more relaxed atmostphere and surroundings. Sara your TT is getting shinier every time I see it!!!!! 8)

I think next year we should arrange our cars better and perhaps invest in some of those signs like the quattro stand had? Something we could chip in for? Just a thought.

Well done Shell on another trophy  It was a nice one too. Some thought gone into it!

Thanks again to Derek for your drying of the car(s) 

A great day for sure, turned out nice in the end. I find it's more that just a TT car club, it's great to meet with so many friendly and funny people on a regular basis. :wink: See you all at the Sandpiper.


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Funny people ?

Whatever can you mean ?

Was a bang tidy day, even dragged Christina out, she had a good witter with a few of the NW crew & enjoyed herself very much so thanks all for making her feel welcome.

So much so next year she is thinking of coming along with her Blue Loop  .

Great job Les as well as rasing money for a worthy cause maximum respect to all who organise & contribute towards a great day

G


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Well another great day once the sun came out 8) 
We both really enjoyed it and next year i think will be bigger still 
Congrats to Shell I think it was Dereks drying that contributed to it :lol:

Well done Les another great day


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Had a fabulous day with fantastic people 

And wohoooo I won a trophy I'm still bouncing all over the place  happy bunny in dead! With huge thanks to Derek 

Really enjoyed the show, well organised and plenty to do and see and was nice seeing other makes off cars like BMW's and Mercedes  some stunning motoring their

Great day with plenty off laughs through out 

Shell


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

More pics ...


































































:wink: Cheers, Mark


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

les said:


> An unfortunate accident as Miss Burns gets a splinter in her wheel. She claimed she never saw it when she ran over it :roll:


I think you'll find that that is in fact one of Gary's discarded toothpicks! :lol:

Today was amazing. I think it's the best show I've been to for a long time. Great venue, great cars, great group of people to spend the day with. As has been said above, it was a shame about the weather in the morning, but it kept Derek out of trouble with his constant drying of all the TTs. That man deserves a trophy for the work he did today! 8)

As for next year, I agree with Mark in terms of the arrangement of the stand (I vote Mark and Derek for design next year!) and it would be good if we also acquired some of those little signs that some of the others had (not to replace the flags, but as an addition).

I feel a bit sad now that it's all over!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Not one photo of my car, you gang o friggin butt munchers.

Looks like I will have to post some myself. Bastards


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Ok Non-TT related piccies first.
Some of my faves


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

More glorious chunks of metal


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Gary got his hand stuck into some of the local wildlife










Award winning TT 










Finally a couple of shots of mine on this thread!



















My good friend Syds motor


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Very good pics and some beasty stuff there too..incl Gary.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Bollocks Matt I rescued that distressed ferret from up your arse, whilst you were trying to make like Richard Gere with it.

I am reporting you to the RSPCA


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

garyv6 said:


> Bollocks Matt I rescued that distressed ferret from up your arse, whilst you were trying to make like Richard Gere with it.
> 
> I am reporting you to the RSPCA


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Gary: making friends on TTF since 2010.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Some of you will remember that following last Saturdays show the organisers are to hold a charity dinner in aid of the North West air Ambulance appeal. I have now posted a link to a thread I have just started advertising the dinner so please take a look.
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=230908


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

garyv6 said:


> Bollocks Matt I rescued that distressed ferret from up your arse, whilst you were trying to make like Richard Gere with it.
> 
> I am reporting you to the RSPCA


Listen, you were the one polishing your shiny bits with your hand up that poor creature - I have the photos to prove it lol


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Matt B said:


> Really good day at the first German Classic Car show.
> 
> Not surprisingly most prizes went to pre 1990 vehicles, except for Shell who scooped the sponsors prize.
> 
> ...


Damn it only just seen this..................... my singing is awesome :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

